# Trivia 6/19



## luckytrim (Jun 19, 2018)

trivia 6/19
DID YOU KNOW ...
The term "lawn mullet" refers to a neatly manicured front yard  with an
un-mowed mess in the back.

1. What #1 hit record by Jan and Dean promised "Two girls for  every boy?"
2. If your airline baggage tags say 'LHR' or 'LGW' which  European city are
you visiting?
3. "Good bye dear, I'll be back in a year 'cause I'm ...". Can  you finish
this line?
(Hint; four words)
4. Walk-on part: Which member of the British Royal Family made  a guest
appearance in "Friends" and delivered the never to be  forgotten line "Nice
hat"?
5. Winning a gold medal in the 1968 Summer Olympics, American  athlete Dick
Fosbury was one of the most famous competitors in which  event?
6. What was the first name of the actors who played Darrin  Stephens 
in the TV series "Bewitched"?
7. In this popular C. S. Lewis novel, the professor argues  that logically 
Lucy must either be "telling lies, or she is mad, or she is  telling the 
truth."
8. Which wife of Henry VIII is said to haunt the Tower of  London ?
  a. - Jane Seymour
  b. - Anne Boleyn
  c. - Anne of Cleaves
  d. -- Catherine of Aragon

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Erythreaean Sea is the name given to a large under-ice  lake in
Antarctica.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Surf City"
2. London
3.  In the Army Now
4. Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York
5. High Jump
6. Dick
7.  The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe
8. - b

CRAP !!
The Red Sea is also known as the Erythreaean Sea. It is a salt  water inlet
connecting the Gulf of Aden and the Arabian Sea to the south  and the Suez
Canal to the north, except that the Suez Canal wasn't there  when Moses and
the Jews crossed the Red Sea. The Romans called it the Mare  Rubrum. It is
big, covering around 170,000 square miles.


----------

